# Temora flying day pics



## chook (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are some pics from yesterdays flying day at Temora Aviation Museum in country NSW about 4 hrs drive from Sydney for those who don't know of this museum. I am not a photographer and have only a camera that fits into the palm of my hand not one with a metre long telescopic lense like evereyone else seemed to have so none of these photos are wallpaper material! I recorded the Spitfire flying past and is now my ringtone on mobile. Mrs thinks I'm a freak but I love it. Line up is L to R: Hornet, Sabre (after a 4yr total rebuild from o rings to ejection seat from Luftwaffe museum and first time flying in 16yrs), Hudson (behind), Meteor, Vampire, Kittyhawk, Boomerang and Spitfire all of which flew. I drove down with a mate early in the morning and back late last night and left the mrs with one sick baby and one just mental one so suffice to say guess who's daddy day care today! Worth it though. One day I'll figure out how to shrink photos, sorry.


----------



## gmanagusia (Sep 7, 2009)

wasn't it a brilliant day? impressed with your ring tone  next time take the mrs and the baby(ies) - i did take my two girls and got me some souvenirs from the shop too. the 4 hours one way are a killer though - still worth it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2009)

Big mothers Chook! but look nice, you got more? smaller though!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2009)

Great pic's Chook, glad I've got a large laptop screen!!


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 7, 2009)

don't think I've ever seen areal ventura/ hudson, there can't be many around?


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 7, 2009)

It is the only airworthy Hudson in the World Bernhart. Nice shots Chook


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2009)

Great shots Chook!  
Thanks mate.

I almost went up for this one but decided to put it off till another time. 

Cheers.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet shots mate! 8) 

Love the Hudson esp


----------



## chook (Sep 8, 2009)

OK OK I get it. I haven't figured out how to shrink photos. I got a big screen too so doesn't bother me!!!!!
They're the only photos. Looked pretty pathetic trying to photograph planes in the air with a standard camera when I can't even find them through it. I'm not bothered cause for me it was about the experience not the pictures. My girls got aviator rubber duckies and I got a cool Spitfire t shirt but don't think I'd bring them next time. Too far for them to go to be more interested in the local sheep or cows or horses! The drive was bit boring but V8's love the highway so that kept me awake! How good was the Hornet pilot walking it past at what I reckon was a bees dick off falling onto the grass in a big stall.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2009)

Great shots!


----------

